# My cat brought in baby pigeon last night, now what?



## Pigeon's Friend (Jan 11, 2013)

*Hi Guys, new to this site, need quite a bit of help*


Last night my cat brought in what seems to be a baby pigeon or dove
it seems only slightly injured with only a minor amount of blood on it's back

I know this kind of thread has been posted multiple times before but i need fresh opinions and no conflicting answers

So this morning I've been on the web and checked out a couple of threads on this site about what it eats etc... but most of them have different answers

I have tried to look outside to see if i could find a/the nest but to no avail

It's been roughly 12 hours now that I've had the bird so i tried feeding it earlier on with what i'd heard it might eat, just as a temporary solution until i can get a better opinion... 

I have tried feeding it watery Nutrific (Similar to Weet-bix) but it won't eat, I've been trying the whole time but it simply wont open its beak... whenever i disturb it with the syringe it starts shrieking and pecking, i don't know if that's because it is trying to defend itself or that it wants food

we do not have any bird sanctuaries in the immediate area so i think i am its only hope any and all help will be appreciated


----------



## Pigeon's Friend (Jan 11, 2013)

*UPDATE!!!*

Ok, so i managed to feed it a bit. What i did was put my thumb, index finger and middle finger together and slid it over the birds beak and it instantly opened, hahaha, so ok, i gave it about 1.5cc's of the porridge but how do i know when its had enough or full, the area under the beak has swelled a bit but i don't know if its had enough... should i keep feeding it like once an hour etc and how much


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

A cat caught bird needs to be on an antibiotics asap to kill bacteria from cat's mouth and/or claws.

Please do not feed the youngster without properly warming the bird first.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html

Post a pic of the bird so we can get an idea of what it is and how old it is so to enable us to tell you what it should be eating.


----------



## Pigeon's Friend (Jan 11, 2013)

*Pic of the bird*

Here is a pic of the bird, not the best quality but should give you an idea

also can you tell me what amount to feed it at a time and the feeding intervals


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Plain pronutro (not flavoured) might be a better option, I've raised a few birds on this. Some say the sugar content is too high, but I've never had problems with yeast infection. Good luck, can't give answers regarding the other questions, I'm sure somebody else will be able to.


----------



## Pigeon's Friend (Jan 11, 2013)

Great. thanks

I thought of pronutro as i used to be very fascinated by birds when i was younger and had heard that babies might eat that... thanx for the info


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

WOW. The baby is so....yellow AND CUTE I thought it's a big yellow bird dropping. LOL
Good luck with raising it. Say "Thanks"  to your cat for not eating it.


----------

